# Tiffany layering necklace



## BlueLoula

POst ur tiffany layering look !!


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## BlueLoula

Some modeling pics from tiffany look book 
Amazing !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Many combination ..... I love layering necklaces !!
Now need gold lol


----------



## Candice0985

Tiffany diamond bow and YG dbty 0.08 sorry the dbty is all pulled backwards....


and my two dbty's platinum (3 diamond) and YG single diamond bracelet...plus a little VCA thrown in for good measure


----------



## BlueLoula

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> Tiffany diamond bow and YG dbty 0.08 sorry the dbty is all pulled backwards....
> 
> and my two dbty's platinum (3 diamond) and YG single diamond bracelet...plus a little VCA thrown in for good measure



Diamonds are beautiful  
Love love !!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> Tiffany diamond bow and YG dbty 0.08 sorry the dbty is all pulled backwards....
> View attachment 1880080
> 
> and my two dbty's platinum (3 diamond) and YG single diamond bracelet...plus a little VCA thrown in for good measure
> View attachment 1880082


 
Great combo!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Candice0985 said:


> Tiffany diamond bow and YG dbty 0.08 sorry the dbty is all pulled backwards....
> View attachment 1880080
> 
> and my two dbty's platinum (3 diamond) and YG single diamond bracelet...plus a little VCA thrown in for good measure
> View attachment 1880082



CAndice can u post another pic of ur dbty necklace 
am doing a custom made dbty and ordered 0.08 ! wonder if its too small 

i love the combo !!!


----------



## Candice0985

BlueLoula said:


> CAndice can u post another pic of ur dbty necklace
> am doing a custom made dbty and ordered 0.08 ! wonder if its too small
> 
> i love the combo !!!


I hope this helps. I showed it next to the clasp so you can judge size of the 0.08


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> Great combo!!!


thanks antiqueshopper, I LOVE your jewellery collection


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> thanks antiqueshopper, I LOVE your jewellery collection


 
Thank you!!!  You have a great collection as well.  BTW- if you ever get tired of your Van Cleef Bracelet- you can send it to me- .


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!!!  You have a great collection as well.  BTW- if you ever get tired of your Van Cleef Bracelet- you can send it to me- .


m'kay  I'll trade you for your pave frank gehry fish pendant


----------



## BlueLoula

Lol antique shopper and candice  
Btw thks for the pic but u got me lost lololol seems huge lolol


----------



## Candice0985

BlueLoula said:


> Lol antique shopper and candice
> Btw thks for the pic but u got me lost lololol seems huge lolol


no not huge! but a nice size, take a look at the clasp on your tiffany chains and you'll see the size of the 0.08 it's just a tad smaller then the clasp


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> m'kay  I'll trade you for your pave frank gehry fish pendant


 Deal!!    LOL!!  JK!


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> Deal!!    LOL!!  JK!


:lolots: darn! this close to that gorgeous pendant jk


----------



## BlueLoula

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> no not huge! but a nice size, take a look at the clasp on your tiffany chains and you'll see the size of the 0.08 it's just a tad smaller then the clasp



Ohhh yes yes yes  
Am smiling now this is what i wanted  
Thanks for ur help a lot lot lot  
Xoxo


----------



## ririan

Do u think this layering looks ok?

Tiffany dbty with my HOF fulfilment necklace.  
My tiffany is rose gold but my HOF is white gold.


----------



## BlueLoula

ririan said:
			
		

> Do u think this layering looks ok?
> 
> Tiffany dbty with my HOF fulfilment necklace.
> My tiffany is rose gold but my HOF is white gold.



Yessss it is !!! Love the look 
Can u post more pics to see better ??


----------



## coachazgirl22

ririan said:
			
		

> Do u think this layering looks ok?
> 
> Tiffany dbty with my HOF fulfilment necklace.
> My tiffany is rose gold but my HOF is white gold.



This is a great combo! Very pretty!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Very pretty!



ririan said:


> Do u think this layering looks ok?
> 
> Tiffany dbty with my HOF fulfilment necklace.
> My tiffany is rose gold but my HOF is white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886900


----------



## ririan

Thanks all for the nice compliments  I was a bit conscious of mixing white gold and rose gold 

Blueloula,

I din take many pictures just now ... But this is a picture of me wearing the necklaces the other way round. Think this picture shows the necklaces clearer


----------



## Tiffanylady

ririan said:
			
		

> Do u think this layering looks ok?
> 
> Tiffany dbty with my HOF fulfilment necklace.
> My tiffany is rose gold but my HOF is white gold.



It's beautiful! So classy! I love it


----------



## Seham

Love all your layers ladies!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Was playing around with my jewelry tonight and thought I would post a layering pic.
www.i974.photobu






cket.com


----------



## ririan

I MUST get the long oval chain!!! I wanna do layering like MrsTgreen!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Was playing around with my jewelry tonight and thought I would post a layering pic.
> www.i974.photobucket.com



I love


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:


> Was playing around with my jewelry tonight and thought I would post a layering pic.
> www.i974.photobu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cket.com



i think Pinkcornbread wil try this look lolol 
beautiful


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> i think Pinkcornbread wil try this look lolol
> beautiful



Omg BlueLoula I did try! LOLOLLLL.....NOTICE I SAID "TRY" mine didn't look pretty I think I need to try different chain lengths. 




Here's the attempt;,(


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Was playing around with my jewelry tonight and thought I would post a layering pic.
> www.i974.photobucket.com



This really is gorgeous on you! Does your lock ever flip over?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

@PinkCornbread said:


> Omg BlueLoula I did try! LOLOLLLL.....NOTICE I SAID "TRY" mine didn't look pretty I think I need to try different chain lengths.
> 
> View attachment 1888770
> 
> 
> Here's the attempt;,(



Wow I love how that looks on you, congrats on your new key!!! Btw, your lip color is lovely, I love light pink lip colors!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> Wow I love how that looks on you, congrats on your new key!!! Btw, your lip color is lovely, I love light pink lip colors!!!



Thank Youuuuuuu! LOL I went out to eat and the waitress was having a major heart attack over it-I asked her if she was just working on her tip but she pulled her phone out and had a picture of the crown key saved!!! Lmao I guess Tiffany has an effect on women everywhere! (& yes pink lipsticks are so fun to wear, their innocent & flirty @the same time


----------



## MrsTGreen

ririan said:


> I MUST get the long oval chain!!! I wanna do layering like MrsTgreen!! Beautiful!!!





BlueLoula said:


> I love





BlueLoula said:


> i think Pinkcornbread wil try this look lolol
> beautiful



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> This really is gorgeous on you! Does your lock ever flip over?



It does flip over but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> It does flip over but it doesn't bother me.



One if those circle spring clasps for charms would make it so it will not flip over


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg BlueLoula I did try! LOLOLLLL.....NOTICE I SAID "TRY" mine didn't look pretty I think I need to try different chain lengths.
> 
> Here's the attempt;,(



I love it, I think the proportions are great!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg BlueLoula I did try! LOLOLLLL.....NOTICE I SAID "TRY" mine didn't look pretty I think I need to try different chain lengths.
> 
> Here's the attempt;,(



By the way u can shorten the oval chain , just close it in the chain itself . So u can adapt lengh. !! This is what i do


----------



## BlueLoula

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> Wow I love how that looks on you, congrats on your new key!!! Btw, your lip color is lovely, I love light pink lip colors!!!



Just shorten a little bit the lock  
The final look is woooooooooowwwwww 
I love that key lol wooowww woooowwww


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> One if those circle spring clasps for charms would make it so it will not flip over



I thought about doing that but didn't know if it would look good. I'm trying to decide on what chain to get for my lock. When I was playing with my jewelry I used my 18" bead chain pulled closer to my neck to see if I like my lock and key layered together. I do like the look. I guess since my key is on a 20" oval link chain that I need a 16" chain for my lock to make it look good. I'm just torn between getting the rectangular round link chain, another oval link chain or the Peretti pendant chain. The Peretti pendant chain links are slightly larger than the small pendant chain. Decisions, decisions??


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I thought about doing that but didn't know if it would look good. I'm trying to decide on what chain to get for my lock. When I was playing with my jewelry I used my 18" bead chain pulled closer to my neck to see if I like my lock and key layered together. I do like the look. I guess since my key is on a 20" oval link chain that I need a 16" chain for my lock to make it look good. I'm just torn between getting the rectangular round link chain, another oval link chain or the Peretti pendant chain. The Peretti pendant chain links are slightly larger than the small pendant chain. Decisions, decisions??



U can avoid dlipping by inserting the chain in the lock . Dunno how to say will try to post pics later on


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Was playing around with my jewelry tonight and thought I would post a layering pic.
> www.i974.photobucket.com



Okay I had to stalk this picture down again....you gotta keep this lock-It's Soooo pretty!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Okay I had to stalk this picture down again....you gotta keep this lock-It's Soooo pretty!



Yessssss agreee


----------



## NurseAnn

Here's mine.  Just got this key today!  It was hard deciding between all of the beautiful choices.  I ended up taking home the one I least expected to!  







Elsa Peretti bean
Vintage oval key on 30 inch oval link chain
Mini bead RTT bracelet
Heart bracelet


----------



## @PinkCornbread

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Here's mine.  Just got this key today!  It was hard deciding between all of the beautiful choices.  I ended up taking home the one I least expected to!
> 
> Elsa Peretti bean
> Vintage oval key on 30 inch oval link chain
> Mini bead RTT bracelet
> Heart bracelet



Oh how i love the keys!!! And yes It is hard deciding which One to get! I have the Extra large oval one and love it! I would have never thought to layer it with the Bean BUT It's SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR NEWEST TREAT!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Here's mine.  Just got this key today!  It was hard deciding between all of the beautiful choices.  I ended up taking home the one I least expected to!
> 
> Elsa Peretti bean
> Vintage oval key on 30 inch oval link chain
> Mini bead RTT bracelet
> Heart bracelet



Ayyyyyyyy i love the keyyyy
Congratssss beautiful


----------



## StaceyJohn

NurseAnn said:


> Here's mine.  Just got this key today!  It was hard deciding between all of the beautiful choices.  I ended up taking home the one I least expected to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti bean
> Vintage oval key on 30 inch oval link chain
> Mini bead RTT bracelet
> Heart bracelet



The key looks good. simple but adds a lot of style.


----------



## MrsTGreen

NurseAnn said:


> Here's mine.  Just got this key today!  It was hard deciding between all of the beautiful choices.  I ended up taking home the one I least expected to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti bean
> Vintage oval key on 30 inch oval link chain
> Mini bead RTT bracelet
> Heart bracelet



Love how you layered your bean w/the key. Looks great!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Thank you!  The keys are so addictive! I want a rose gold one next but I already have 3 keys!


----------



## wintersong

Today I wore my Tiffany heart key with my DBTY!





Love everyone else's stacks!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

wintersong said:
			
		

> Today I wore my Tiffany heart key with my DBTY!
> 
> Love everyone else's stacks!



That looks really good together!


----------



## BlueLoula

I broke my oval chain  anddd my mini lock  

Send it to repair !! Will have next week !! 
Sad sad sad


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I broke my oval chain  anddd my mini lock
> 
> Send it to repair !! Will have next week !!
> Sad sad sad



Isn't that new?  Was it silver?  I love this chain


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> I broke my oval chain  anddd my mini lock
> 
> Send it to repair !! Will have next week !!
> Sad sad sad



Oh no.!!! How much does Tiffany charge to repair.


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Oh no.!!! How much does Tiffany charge to repair.



I have no idea yet !!! 
Might be surprised ! But they repair for me a chain 3 times ( same chain !! ) for free 
Will tell u


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> I have no idea yet !!!
> Might be surprised ! But they repair for me a chain 3 times ( same chain !! ) for free
> Will tell u



Yeah good luck hey


----------



## ririan

This combination is kinda weird right?
RG dbty n WG diamond bow.


----------



## BlueLoula

ririan said:
			
		

> This combination is kinda weird right?
> RG dbty n WG diamond bow.



The bow is lovely alone


----------



## Caz71

ririan said:


> This combination is kinda weird right?
> RG dbty n WG diamond bow.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1903545



so dainty and cute!


----------



## Caz71

ririan said:


> This combination is kinda weird right?
> RG dbty n WG diamond bow.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1903545



PS. is this the one:

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...7465-r+160323351+160547231-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Looks so much cuter you wearing it then on the piccie.?


----------



## BlueLoula

GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> Isn't that new?  Was it silver?  I love this chain



yes yes  silver one !!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ririan said:


> This combination is kinda weird right?
> RG dbty n WG diamond bow.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1903545


 
Such a cute stack!!!!


Did you get your DBTY shortened?  It lays perfectly.


----------



## ririan

AntiqueShopper said:


> Such a cute stack!!!!
> 
> 
> Did you get your DBTY shortened?  It lays perfectly.



Thanks 
I didn't shorten my dbty, i just pull it back every now and then


----------



## ririan

Caz71 said:


> PS. is this the one:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...7465-r+160323351+160547231-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Looks so much cuter you wearing it then on the piccie.?



yup... my bow necklace is the one you listed  indeed, it is super cute in real life


----------



## Unicorn08

Hello everyone !

I'm new in the forum and I'm a little lost with all the tiffany's topic and I don't know if I can write a new topic with my question lol (also I'm french so I'm sorry if I make any mistakes but my english level is pretty bad :s)

I have a few questions : I want to offer a heart tag pendant from Tiffany's for my girlfriend  but I'm living in a small city and I can only buy in the website so I would like to know If maybe you can help me ? 

I was thinking about this one : http://w1p.fr/75773 but I'm afraid the hearts are too small, maybe someone who has it can tell me or show a picture ? and this one which is basically the same but bigger : http://w1p.fr/75775, in this one I'm afraid the blue heart is too large -my girlfriend is pretty skinny and I don't want the necklace to seems too "heavy" (?)-
and Is 16" for the chain long enough ? 

Thank you for your answers and If you have any advice I'm listening  ! (and sorry if I'm bothering you)


----------



## Caz71

ririan said:


> yup... my bow necklace is the one you listed  indeed, it is super cute in real life



I was in Tiffanys yest. I forgot to check it out! I bought a mini silver bean. 

Your bow is on my wishlist!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Caz71 said:
			
		

> I was in Tiffanys yest. I forgot to check it out! I bought a mini silver bean.
> 
> Your bow is on my wishlist!!!



Modeling picture pleeaaase!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Unicorn08 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone !
> 
> I'm new in the forum and I'm a little lost with all the tiffany's topic and I don't know if I can write a new topic with my question lol (also I'm french so I'm sorry if I make any mistakes but my english level is pretty bad :s)
> 
> I have a few questions : I want to offer a heart tag pendant from Tiffany's for my girlfriend  but I'm living in a small city and I can only buy in the website so I would like to know If maybe you can help me ?
> 
> I was thinking about this one : http://w1p.fr/75773 but I'm afraid the hearts are too small, maybe someone who has it can tell me or show a picture ? and this one which is basically the same but bigger : http://w1p.fr/75775, in this one I'm afraid the blue heart is too large -my girlfriend is pretty skinny and I don't want the necklace to seems too "heavy" (?)-
> and Is 16" for the chain long enough ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers and If you have any advice I'm listening  ! (and sorry if I'm bothering you)



How sweet of you! The 16" chain is actually quite short and perfect for petite ladies! Did you thing of a key necklace? This one is lovely and has a small diamond in it, and it is still in the budget, or at least is less expensive than the second necklace, and in my humble opinion, it's different and has sparkle! Here is a link: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...3050-r+101323338+101674964-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

You will need to buy the chain separately, but the chain is only $50. 

The necklaces you chose are lovely, and the hearts in the first one are quite small, but then again, if she is short and petite they might look great anyways! I hope you find something you like and no matter what you choose I am sure she will love it!


----------



## Caz71

Tiffanylady said:


> Modeling picture pleeaaase!



Tiffanylady - I posted it in the elsa peretti bean thread. I think ill get some more length added to it. Its short!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Today I am wearing my Elsa Peretti Snake pendant on a silver chain and my crown key. The earrings are the Paloma Picasso triple hoops


----------



## Unicorn08

Tiffanylady said:


> How sweet of you! The 16" chain is actually quite short and perfect for petite ladies! Did you thing of a key necklace? This one is lovely and has a small diamond in it, and it is still in the budget, or at least is less expensive than the second necklace, and in my humble opinion, it's different and has sparkle! Here is a link: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...3050-r+101323338+101674964-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> You will need to buy the chain separately, but the chain is only $50.
> 
> The necklaces you chose are lovely, and the hearts in the first one are quite small, but then again, if she is short and petite they might look great anyways! I hope you find something you like and no matter what you choose I am sure she will love it!



Thank you for your answer it was really sweet of you  I'm gonna think about it !


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Today I am wearing my Elsa Peretti Snake pendant on a silver chain and my crown key. The earrings are the Paloma Picasso triple hoops



Today  i wish those were dbty !!! Lol


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Today  i wish those were dbty !!! Lol



So lovely! If it was DBTY, they'd be the same length, right?  So it's better!  I like the two different lengths.

 I keep going back and forth with that key, I love it in these pictures but when it's in my cart it looks like a poinsettia.  I can't figure out which key I want.


----------



## beth001

So cute!  I have a yellow gold Tiffany bean and a long silver Lagos Key pendant.  I'll have to try them together and share a pic.
I am ALWAYS looking for what to layer with my bean!  I have two _beautiful _white gold and diamond Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures pendants, but all of the chains are the same length, so they do not work together. ullhair:



NurseAnn said:


> Here's mine.  Just got this key today!  It was hard deciding between all of the beautiful choices.  I ended up taking home the one I least expected to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti bean
> Vintage oval key on 30 inch oval link chain
> Mini bead RTT bracelet
> Heart bracelet


----------



## Myrkur

Lol Tiffanylady and Blueloula always take pictures from the same angle up to their noses + you almost look a like in the pictures, I always mix you guys up when I see pictures   maybe you're secret twin sisters


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Lol Tiffanylady and Blueloula always take pictures from the same angle up to their noses + you almost look a like in the pictures, I always mix you guys up when I see pictures   maybe you're secret twin sisters



Lololol i focus on the chain lololol u made me laugh tiffany lady is beautiful !!!! 
I wish my sis was there lolol she could send me tiff gift !! Lolol its cheaperrrrr


----------



## Tiffanylady

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Lol Tiffanylady and Blueloula always take pictures from the same angle up to their noses + you almost look a like in the pictures, I always mix you guys up when I see pictures   maybe you're secret twin sisters



Maybe we are lol!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Lololol i focus on the chain lololol u made me laugh tiffany lady is beautiful !!!!
> I wish my sis was there lolol she could send me tiff gift !! Lolol its cheaperrrrr



Thank you, you are beautiful too! And with our love for Tiffany's maybe we are soul twins


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Thank you, you are beautiful too! And with our love for Tiffany's maybe we are soul twins



Lol yesssssss and I love all ur collection! ! Xoxo


----------



## dster1

ririan said:
			
		

> This combination is kinda weird right?
> RG dbty n WG diamond bow.



What size is your dbty?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I thought of BlueLoula when I did this! I was playing in my jewelry box oh & the top key is not Tiffany's! I got it from a local jeweler 




My poor old toggle necklace...I just pulled it out for the picture-I haven't worn it in over 6 years! (I would never layer it but wanted to share)




Another piece that gets neglected. My Poor 1837 Collar doesn't get any love I have more pics of other pieces but they are badly tarnished. I will clean them then share


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I thought of BlueLoula when I did this! I was playing in my jewelry box oh & the top key is not Tiffany's! I got it from a local jeweler
> 
> My poor old toggle necklace...I just pulled it out for the picture-I haven't worn it in over 6 years! (I would never layer it but wanted to share)
> 
> Another piece that gets neglected. My Poor 1837 Collar doesn't get any love I have more pics of other pieces but they are badly tarnished. I will clean them then share



Love the pink and blue,, and of course, looove the jewelry!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I thought of BlueLoula when I did this! I was playing in my jewelry box oh & the top key is not Tiffany's! I got it from a local jeweler
> 
> My poor old toggle necklace...I just pulled it out for the picture-I haven't worn it in over 6 years! (I would never layer it but wanted to share)
> 
> Another piece that gets neglected. My Poor 1837 Collar doesn't get any love I have more pics of other pieces but they are badly tarnished. I will clean them then share



Hehehe i love the combination !!!! 
U go girl  key + lock + key just my style !!! Lololol love it alllllllll


----------



## BlueLoula

Not tiffany but couldnt resist lol
Dbty style and metro style !!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Not tiffany but couldnt resist lol
> Dbty style and metro style !!



Oh i Love how sophisticated and feminine that looks!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Oh i Love how sophisticated and feminine that looks!



I love them i keep them on everyday lol
My mood now !!!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Not tiffany but couldnt resist lol
> Dbty style and metro style !!



Very pretty!


----------



## BlueLoula

GertrudeMcFuzz said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



Thank u


----------



## aralefu

Hey girls,

Sorry if the photo didn't come out right

Diamond with rose gold
Opal egg pendant with yellow gold



These have been my good luck charm over the years!


----------



## nicky7

I posted these on another thread but this is my current favourite: yg dbty (0.17ct, 14.5inch) with a medium ss open heart (16inch).

Does anyone own a yellow gold open heart (any size)? Can you please post a pic on its own, or layered with something else? Thanks!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Candice do you kind me asking what chain length is your Tiffany dbty necklace in this photo? That's the perfect fit to me for a dbty necklace but I don't know which chain length it would be? 



Candice0985 said:


> Tiffany diamond bow and YG dbty 0.08 sorry the dbty is all pulled backwards....
> View attachment 1880080
> 
> and my two dbty's platinum (3 diamond) and YG single diamond bracelet...plus a little VCA thrown in for good measure
> View attachment 1880082


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Candice do you kind me asking what chain length is your Tiffany dbty necklace in this photo? That's the perfect fit to me for a dbty necklace but I don't know which chain length it would be?



18 inches


----------



## princesspig

I've just posted this in the DBTY thread, but I hope it's okay to post here as well as I layer these necklaces often:


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you so much  




Candice0985 said:


> 18 inches


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Thank you so much



no problem!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Candice do you kind me asking what chain length is your Tiffany dbty necklace in this photo? That's the perfect fit to me for a dbty necklace but I don't know which chain length it would be?



whoops, I just realized this was an older photo! this dbty in the photo is the 0.08 and it is 16 inches. my 0.32 is 18 inches!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Lol thank you for letting me know 
Does it sit shorter round the neck than say a chain with a pendant on iykwim




Candice0985 said:


> whoops, I just realized this was an older photo! this dbty in the photo is the 0.08 and it is 16 inches. my 0.32 is 18 inches!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Lol thank you for letting me know
> Does it sit shorter round the neck than say a chain with a pendant on iykwim



it does, it's because the 0.08 is lighter in front then the clasp. the larger diamond pieces sit forward better then the smaller ones


----------



## xblackxstarx

Oh I see that makes sense actually thank you for explaining 




Candice0985 said:


> it does, it's because the 0.08 is lighter in front then the clasp. the larger diamond pieces sit forward better then the smaller ones


----------



## Raech

Both my initials and my open heart.


----------



## AlyceG

Raech said:


> View attachment 3810474
> 
> 
> Both my initials and my open heart.



I like this!! What chain lengths are they all?


----------



## Raech

AlyceG said:


> I like this!! What chain lengths are they all?


The Tiffany notes (my R) doesn't come off its chain from Tiffany (18), my Peretti S is on a 20. Open heart a 22. If your neck is small enough that you get that same drop from a 16, then it's 16, 18, 20.
And thank you. I love them. I had to call Tiffany NY 5th Ave store for my R. This larger size 0.75 inch pendant is discontinued. And they had one left. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hoping to encourage others to post here too so I’m starting today’s necklaces all Tiffany pieces


----------



## Violet Bleu

xblackxstarx said:


> Hoping to encourage others to post here too so I’m starting today’s necklaces all Tiffany pieces


Beautiful layering!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Violet Bleu said:


> Beautiful layering!



Thank you


----------



## tarana6

xblackxstarx said:


> Hoping to encourage others to post here too so I’m starting today’s necklaces all Tiffany pieces [emoji2]


Gorgeous! Is the heart initial pendant in rose gold?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you  yes it is rose gold 



tarana6 said:


> Gorgeous! Is the heart initial pendant in rose gold?


----------



## sophiaberry

Not the best photo but my current daily stack! Sterling silver 0.03 DBTY, gold chain (not Tiffany), and sterling silver mini smile!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I love the smile it’s so pretty !! Love the mix of metals 



sophiaberry said:


> Not the best photo but my current daily stack! Sterling silver 0.03 DBTY, gold chain (not Tiffany), and sterling silver mini smile!


----------



## sophiaberry

xblackxstarx said:


> I love the smile it’s so pretty !! Love the mix of metals


Thank you so much!! I've always loved mixing metals, glad it's trendy & acceptable now


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

xblackxstarx said:


> Hoping to encourage others to post here too so I’m starting today’s necklaces all Tiffany pieces



Very contemporary [emoji108]


----------



## Raech

My Peretti layers


----------



## Zoe_B

Hi ladies! I’m new to TPF. Wearing my RG open heart & YG mini key pendant today.


----------



## Raech

Zoe_B said:


> Hi ladies! I’m new to TPF. Wearing my RG open heart & YG mini key pendant today.
> 
> View attachment 4415744


Love it. Ty for sharing [emoji7]


----------

